# 1987 Schwinn Tempo



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking at buying this one. I ride mountain, a lot. Want to start riding road. Price range? I found one for 150, my size. Seem reasonable? I know bikes and I know its running all 105, which is pretty decent. All id do is switch out that terrible bio-pace crank. Rebuild the entire bike (hubs, bb, and head set). What you guys think?


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

This was my first "serious" road bike, bought new, and I only upgraded this year. While I love my new bike, I was never unhappy with my Tempo (and my contented-ness with it kept me from upgrading time and again). For $150, how can you go wrong?

My dealer swapped out the stock wheels for me when I returned the second time out-of-true within a month or so of buying it, so those may be suspect. As for bio-pace, you can replace the 'rings without replacing the crankarms (though I suppose it may make sense just to swap out the whole schmere). I don't think I ever needed to replace the brake pads over the 10-15k miles I rode it (ok, so I didn't ride much some years, and I try to brake as little as possible - just wastes energy)! I did put on a longer stem, and went to "anatomic" style handebars. I also upgraded the rear derailleur to 7-speed Ultegra (I think the first "Ultegra"), though I didn't have complaints about the '105.

Finally, I love the teal/white paint scheme. This machine made the cover of "Bicycle Guide" magazine as one of the first 105 bikes.


----------



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

The colors, love it. True 80's pastels and neons. The bike, heard really good things. Rigid ride, good feel, good components, tenax tubing. For my first road bike, I'll be happy. Plus, I'll keep the frame and rebuild it in the future. Yea your right about the cranks, I could swap the teeth, but I'd prefer the 600 cranks. And I'll prolly throw a new 7 speed rear cassette, maybe ultegra quality, if not then 105. A long stem too cause I'm 6'4", new grips and I can rebuild the hubs, bb, and headset myself. Well, not rebuild, just degrease, repack, degrease. I'm stoked.


----------

